# Windows kann nicht auf crl.verisign.com zugreifen



## DaUhl (28. März 2003)

Mahlzeit zusammen!

Wenn ich Windows 2000 starte und es hochgefahren ist, bekomme ich direkt nach dem Hochfahren jedesmal die Meldung "Windows kann nicht auf crl.verisign.com zugreifen. Möchten Sie eine Netzwerkverbindung herstellen?" Kann mir jemand sagen, woher das kommen könnte und wie ich Windows sagen kann, daß es bitte nicht mehr auf crl.verisign.com zugreifen soll? Es nervt nämlich und ich finde auf meinem Rechner nichts von Verisign. Ich habe im Internet nach Verisign gesucht und gelesen, daß es eine Firma für Internetsicherheit ist. Denen habe ich dann eine Mail geschrieben, aber angeblich wüßten sie nicht, warum Windows immer auf crl.verisign.com zugreifen möchte. 
Ebenfalls merkwürdig ist, daß meine Firewall erst dann startet, wenn ich die Meldung weggeklickt habe. In der Meldung habe ich auch schon mal ein Häkchen aktiviert: "Meldung während dieser Sitzung nicht mehr anzeigen". Brachte aber nichts, weil es ja eben für DIESE Sitzung ist. 

Ich hoffe auf Eure Hilfe!

Phättes Merci!

DaUhl


----------



## Tobias K. (28. März 2003)

moin

wenn ich auf die adresse zugreife dann krieg ich eine liste mit dateien angezeigt und wenn ich eine datei anwähle krieg ich ein fenster das den titel "Zertifikationsspeerliste" hat.

hast du schon die registry nach "crl.verisign.com" durchsucht? und sonst überprüfe mal welche anwendungen beim start von windows ausgeführt werden.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Sinac (28. März 2003)

Vielleicht n (schlecht programierter) Virus, Spyware oder
halt irgendeine Anwendung die im Autostart oder im
Autostart Schlüssel der Registry sitz, das halt beim
starten aufs Inet zugreifen will, schau echt mal die
Registry durch...


----------



## DaUhl (28. März 2003)

Jau, habe die Registry mal durch geschaut. Da sind ziemlich viele Einträge, wo verisign auftaucht. Kann ich die denn einfach so löschen, ohne das was passiert? Oder gibt es da ne elegantere Möglichkeit, das los zu werden? 

DaUhl


----------



## Sinac (28. März 2003)

Hmmm, also sollte sich swas höchstens einmal eintragen...
haste nen Virenscanner, wäre sinnvoll!
Ansonsten poste mal welche Anwendung das ist!


----------



## Tobias K. (29. März 2003)

moin

also wenn du mal ein schlüssel oder ein wert mit genau der gesuchten adresse auftaucht würde ich sagen das du den einfach löschen kannst, ist aber ein risiko mit verbunden! oder du suchst nach der adresse in der registry und ersetzt sie einfach mal durch ne andere z.b. http://www.gmx.de wenn er dann am anfang auf gmx zugreifen will dann hast du es! oder du scannst erstmal deine platte so wie sinac es vorgeschlagen hat! oder du lässt mal einen spyware-scanner deinenn computer durchlaufen z.b. mit Ad-aware 6.0 das gibts überall und kostenlos.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Paule (29. März 2003)

mit tweak-xp kann man die autostartfunktion von windows gut kontrollieren , probiers damit mal , damit sollte das recht gut gehen ,ist ja eigentlich umsonst für 30 nutzungen...


----------



## Tobias K. (29. März 2003)

moin


was ich auch noch empfehlen kann ist "regcleaner" den krieg man auch überall und umsonst!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## DaUhl (31. März 2003)

Danke erst mal für eure Tips!

Ich habe mal alles aus der Registry gelöscht, was mit Verisign zu tun hatte. Aber anscheinend trägt sich das wieder ein wenn ich im Netz bin. Vorhin war wieder alles von Verisgn da... 
Ich glaube übrigens nicht, daß es eine Anwendung ist, weil kein Programmeintrag vorhanden ist und es auch sonst nirgens als in der Registry zu finden ist.

Ich werde es mal mit den genannten Programmen versuchen.

MfG Da Uhl


----------

